# [SOLVED] Realtek Deep Sleep Error



## thezap (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey guys, any help would be greatly appreciated..

Windows 7 sp1 x64
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P


I recently blue screened while merging a external harddrive partition.. And since then, my network adapters have been disabled and all i have tried has failed.
I have reset cmos, removed battery, left it unplugged for well over an hour, and nothing has worked. Should I remove the battery for longer than 5-10 minutes?

It is giving me Code 1 in errors. A device attached is not configured correctly.

Every time I try and install (after disabled/uninstalling) drivers, it gives me a Deep Sleep error. _The RealTek Network Adapter/Controller was not found.If Deep Sleep Mode enabled Please Plug the Cable_.

I even went and purchased a belkin NIC and it is giving me the same error.

If you need more info please let me know, thanks alot for _hopefully_ reading this.

Luke


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Realtek Deep Sleep Error*








and welcome to the Forum

Look in BIOS and disable the NIC hybernation


----------



## thezap (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Realtek Deep Sleep Error*

Can you give me some insight here... What would it be called, I see nothing about LAN Hibernation, Sleep/Wake..

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## thezap (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Realtek Deep Sleep Error*

anymore help would be awesome.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Realtek Deep Sleep Error*

Hard to say, but most BIOS have an option to shutdown the NIC when it sleeps and that can cause problems . . Have you looked thru all the BIOS panels?


----------



## thezap (Dec 29, 2011)

I looked through all pages... Problem Solved!

So.. To review;

I BSOD'd. I couldn''t boot, I couldn't repair. I left the computer off for 2 hours.
I was able to repair, fix the mbr, etc.
I booted, I had no ethernet. 
I reset battery, cmos. 
My eSet NOD32 firewall no longer worked. 
I read a post about it just now, suggesting it could be an issue. 
I re-installed....BINGO...wow. I am so annoyed with computers lately.

So, dominoes fall when something small is an issue.
Mountains must be scaled to solve them.

Thanks for reading this pointless, pointless post


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Realtek Deep Sleep Error*

Glad you got it fixed!


----------

